# Party ideas for older teens?



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My 18 year old daughter is having a small party this year and the guests will all be 18-20 years old. Probaly no more than 8-10 guests (4-5 couples). All of them are real Halloween fanatics and would like some cool age-appropriate party ideas.
Decorations are no issue since its at my house and looks like its decorated for a Halloween party right now! Would love some suggestions for games or activities to keep things lively. Thanks!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Since they are all Halloween fanatics, how about some type of trivia game. Last year we did 'wheel of torture'. We divided the wheel into different slots. Some were torture slots and others were free spots, monster trivia, halloween trivia, and horror film trivia. You collected points for answering correctly and if it landed on torture you were tortured. Some of our tortures were: being electrocuted in the electric chair (our main prop of the year), having to sing, eat something nasty, drink something nasty, smell something stinky, and that sort of thing.









http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/335213510

I've also seen other posts where people have done halloween versions of Jepordy and Family Feud.

Another activity that we did during our first party was a scavenger hunt. We had 2 teams and they really enjoyed trying to outdo each other. That might be something that young adults would enjoy doing. And if you made it a video scavenger hunt then it would be more updated version of an old classic. Most of the young adults I know have mobile phones and many of the mobile phones have cameras in them (well at least here in the Netherlands they do) so this could be do-able.
Here's a link:
http://www.partypop.com/Themes/HALL0003.html

Good luck with your party!

MsM


----------



## scaryguy (Sep 24, 2005)

try having fun games to try to break the ice on shy teens (if there are any) like games to get people laughin and get the party started on the right foot


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas. Love the Wheel of Torture"!
Any more suggestions? Any and all ideas appreciated!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Halloween variations of various classic 'board' games always go over well at our parties. Even with all that we are planning for our pirate party this year, I still had one friend ask, "But you're still going to have Pictionary, right?"

We also did a Wheel of Torture last year. Everyone loved "Sing with Brittany", "Scoop for Poop", "Riverdance", "Ring with Rooby (Sing the Scooby Doo theme in the voice of Scooby or Shaggy)", and so forth.

There is an entire thread dedicated to the Family Feud done Halloween style - and somewhere I have the link to the site that has that and other Halloweenified games fully detailed. It's a personal Web page of a fellow forumite, so assuming it's still there...

If you do a search for horror board games, you can find some fun horror board games, such as:

Goth Horror Trivia Game
http://www.areyougame.com/interact/item.asp?itemno=EG13&sa=0

AtmosFear
http://www.areyougame.com/interact/item.asp?itemno=PR3608-04&sa=0

Zombies!
http://www.gamesinabox.com/zombies.html

Cults Across America (Good for H.P. Lovecraft fans )
http://www.atlas-games.com/product_tables/AG1210.php

If you're not opposed to them, there are Ouija boards and "Light as a Feather, Stiff as a Board". Which inevitably leads to ghost stories. You could do an interactive ghost story:

1) Just go from person to person, and each has to add to the story.
2) Or, everyone draws a word from a hat and then has to work that word into their part of the story.

Hope some of this helps. And I would think movies and popcorn would fit in, too!


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

ATMOSFEAR RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was goign to suggest drinking games, but i forget that for all you unlucky people in the US the legal drinking age is 21 *laughs hysterically*

but yeah, erm, liek said Atmosfear would be a great centre/focal point for any sort of halloween party


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's the link in case you're interested. He has Jeopardy, Family Feud, and Trivia.

http://www.harrisonhaunts.com/mainpage.html


----------

